# Eclipse Maximal xmx696m, höher geht nicht



## nocturn (17. Jul 2009)

Hi,

vorab, ich habe 4GB RAM.
Zur Sache:
Ich kann eclipse nicht mehr als 696 MB RAM zuweisen. Sonst kommt eine 
Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe die 3.4.2 und mein Arbeitsspeicher ist ohne Eclipse mit 300 MB ausgelastet. Es ergeben sich also mindestens dreieinhalb GB Freier RAM.
Hier meine eclipse.ini

```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256M
-framework
plugins\org.eclipse.osgi_3.4.3.R34x_v20081215-1030.jar
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-Xms40m
-Xmx696m
-vm C:\Program Files (x86)\Sun\SDK\jdk\bin\javaw.exe
```

PS: ist ein WindowsXP x64 Pro.

LG Noc


----------



## Ebenius (17. Jul 2009)

Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung exakt? Passiert das nur mit der Client- oder auch mit der Server-VM?

Ebenius


----------



## nocturn (18. Jul 2009)

einfach nur -1 und dann der inhalt der eclipse.ini


----------



## Atze (19. Jul 2009)

reichen denn 40m zum starten?? bei mir bekommt eclipse sofort nen GB zum starten mit


----------



## nocturn (20. Jul 2009)

Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## nocturn (20. Jul 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung exakt? Passiert das nur mit der Client- oder auch mit der Server-VM?
> 
> Ebenius


Was heist hier ServerVM? Auf dem Server läuft keine Grafische Oberfläche! Warum sollte ich Eclipse auf dem Server laufen lassen? Ich bezweifel dass wenn der Server eine Grafikkarte hätte dass dann dort die gleiche Fehlermeldung kommen würde. 
Oder meinst du beim PDE Entwickeln? Die zweite Instanz nimmt ja dann der ersten Instanz den freien Speicher weg - daher werde ich gar nicht erst PDE starten können, weil die zweite Instanz dann zu wenig speicher übrig hätte.


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2009)

[c]java -server ..[/c] startet zB. die Server VM.

Mit [c]java -version[/c] siehst du was die default Einstellung ist.

Hast du schon mal in den Eclipse Logs nachgesehen?


----------



## nocturn (20. Jul 2009)

Aha. 

Es ist ihm wohl egal ob serverVM oder clientVM. 
Ich habe jetzt folgendes probiert:
- Weil er auch meckerte das er zum starten nur eine JRE hat, habe ich auf die JDK verwiesen.

Jetzt kann ich zwar höhere Werte eingeben, Eclipse stürzt dafür öfters ab.
-Xms512m
-Xmx1536m

Leider gibts keine Logs.


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2009)

Ich starte Eclipse immer mit  -Xms1000M -Xmx1000M und habe nie Probleme damit.


----------



## nocturn (20. Jul 2009)

Hm, ich habe jetzt auf JRE zurückgestellt und mit 
-Xms512m
-Xmx696m
und Eclipse stürzt wieder ohne Kommentar ab.


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2009)

Sicher, dass es an diesen Angaben liegt?


----------



## nocturn (20. Jul 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Sicher, dass es an diesen Angaben liegt?


Keine Ahnung.

Galileo genau das selbe.


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2009)

Kanns sein, dass Du Java 64bit mit Eclipse verwendest? Das geht nicht. Installier Java 32bit.


----------



## nocturn (20. Jul 2009)

IMO Eclipse ist automatisch 32bit.

Jetzt hab ich zufällig doch eine fehlermeldung bekommen: PermSize.
Das raufsetzen half aber auch nicht.


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2009)

Eclipse ist 32bit, aber es läuft nicht fehlerfrei, wenn Du es mit einer 64bit JVM startest.

Du musst auch unter Vista 64 die 32bit Version von Java installieren, wenn Du mit Eclipse arbeiten willst.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2009)

Es gibt auch 64 Bit Versionen von Eclipse, wichtig ist nur, dass VM und Eclipse zueinander passen.
Schau bitte mal ins log (WORKSPACE/.metadata/.log), ob sich dort Absturzspuren finden lassen.


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2009)

Für Linux gibts ne 64 bit Version aber für Windows noch nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2009)

Doch, und zwar schon sehr lange. Nur nicht auf der ersten Seite:
http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.5-200906111540/index.php


----------



## byte (20. Jul 2009)

Oh ok. Gibts nen Grund, warum das nicht auf der ersten Downloadseite verlinkt ist?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jul 2009)

Weiß ich nicht genau, vielleicht weil alle anderen Pakete nicht für Windows 64 Bit gebaut werden.


----------



## nocturn (21. Jul 2009)

Hier die Log-Ausgabe für ein EclipseKill mit:
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize256M
-framework
plugins\org.eclipse.osgi_3.4.3.R34x_v20081215-1030.jar
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-vmargs
-Xms256m
-Xmx696m

Ich habe jetzt auch alle JDK/JRE's deinstalliert und neue heruntergeladen und installiert.
Immer das selbe Problem: Er geht nicht höher als 696m.


```
!SESSION 2009-07-21 10:29:34.281 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20090211-1700
java.version=1.6.0
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  --launcher.XXMaxPermSize256M -Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 --launcher.XXMaxPermSize256M -Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:36.468
!MESSAGE Warnings while parsing the commands from the 'org.eclipse.ui.commands' and 'org.eclipse.ui.actionDefinitions' extension points.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:36.468
!MESSAGE Commands should really have a category: plug-in='org.codehaus.groovy.eclipse.ui', id='org.codehaus.groovy.eclipse.command.RunGroovyConsole', categoryId='org.codehaus.groovy.eclipse.editor.category.rundebug'
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.ui 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:36.468
!MESSAGE Commands should really have a category: plug-in='org.codehaus.groovy.eclipse.ui', id='org.codehaus.groovy.eclipse.debug.ui.testShortcut.debug', categoryId='org.eclipse.debug.ui.category.debug'

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor 4 0 2009-07-21 10:29:39.687
!MESSAGE The 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui.internal.hyperlink.script.JSPJavaHyperlinkDetector' extension from plug-in 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui' to the 'org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor.hyperlinkDetectors' extension point will be ignored because it contains invalid attributes.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor 4 0 2009-07-21 10:29:39.687
!MESSAGE The 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui.internal.hyperlink.script.event.JSPJavaHyperlinkDetector' extension from plug-in 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui' to the 'org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor.hyperlinkDetectors' extension point will be ignored because it contains invalid attributes.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.contenttype 4 0 2009-07-21 10:29:44.140
!MESSAGE Could not create content describer for org.jboss.tools.common.model.ui.xml. Content type has been disabled.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:45.031
!MESSAGE Keybinding conflicts occurred.  They may interfere with normal accelerator operation.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:45.031
!MESSAGE A conflict occurred for CTRL+SHIFT+M:
Binding(CTRL+SHIFT+M,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.jboss.tools.jmx.ui.navigate.open.mbean,Open MBean,
		Open a MBean in a MBean editor,
		Category(org.eclipse.ui.category.navigate,Navigate,null,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)
Binding(CTRL+SHIFT+M,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(net.jmesnil.jmx.ui.navigate.open.mbean,Open MBean,
		Open a MBean in a MBean editor,
		Category(org.eclipse.ui.category.navigate,Navigate,null,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window,,,system)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:45.046
!MESSAGE Keybinding conflicts occurred.  They may interfere with normal accelerator operation.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.jface 2 0 2009-07-21 10:29:45.046
!MESSAGE A conflict occurred for ALT+CTRL+J:
Binding(ALT+CTRL+J,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(org.eclipse.ui.edit.text.join.lines,Join Lines,
		Join lines of text,
		Category(org.eclipse.ui.category.textEditor,Text Editing,Text Editing Commands,true),
		LegacyHandlerWrapper(ActionHandler(action=org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.JoinLinesAction@1f1a1ef)),
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.textEditorScope,,,system)
Binding(ALT+CTRL+J,
	ParameterizedCommand(Command(com.cloudgarden.jigloo.commands.openJiglooPrefs,Open Jigloo Preferences Page,
		Open Jigloo Preferences Page,
		Category(com.cloudgarden.jigloo.actions.category,Jigloo,Jigloo Actions,true),
		,
		,,true),null),
	org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration,
	org.eclipse.ui.textEditorScope,,,system)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.jobs 4 2 2009-07-21 10:29:53.203
!MESSAGE An internal error occurred during: "Validation BLABLABLA".
!STACK 0
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
	at com.sun.org.apache.xalan.internal.xsltc.runtime.output.TransletOutputHandlerFactory.getSerializationHandler(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xalan.internal.xsltc.trax.TransformerImpl.getOutputHandler(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xalan.internal.xsltc.trax.TransformerImpl.transform(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.CatalogWriter.serialize(CatalogWriter.java:201)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.CatalogWriter.write(CatalogWriter.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.Catalog$CatalogLS.save(Catalog.java:47)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.Catalog$DefaultCatalogLS.load(Catalog.java:74)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.Catalog.load(Catalog.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.CatalogSet.lookupOrCreateCatalog(CatalogSet.java:41)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.XMLCorePlugin.getDefaultXMLCatalog(XMLCorePlugin.java:77)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.catalog.XMLCatalogURIResolverExtension.resolve(XMLCatalogURIResolverExtension.java:35)
	at org.eclipse.wst.common.uriresolver.internal.ExtensibleURIResolver.resolve(ExtensibleURIResolver.java:85)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.validation.ValidatorHelper$MyContentHandler.startElement(ValidatorHelper.java:257)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.dtd.XMLDTDValidator.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl$ContentDispatcher.scanRootElementHook(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.validation.ValidatorHelper.computeValidationInformation(ValidatorHelper.java:145)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.validation.XMLValidator.validate(XMLValidator.java:316)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.validation.eclipse.Validator.validate(Validator.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.validation.core.AbstractNestedValidator.validate(AbstractNestedValidator.java:272)
	at org.eclipse.wst.xml.core.internal.validation.core.AbstractNestedValidator.validate(AbstractNestedValidator.java:81)
	at org.eclipse.wst.validation.Validator$V2.validate(Validator.java:1112)
	at org.eclipse.wst.validation.internal.ValManager.validate(ValManager.java:698)
	at org.eclipse.wst.validation.internal.ValManager$1.visit(ValManager.java:662)
	at org.eclipse.wst.validation.internal.ValManager.accept(ValManager.java:802)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui 4 0 2009-07-21 10:30:02.125
!MESSAGE Unhandled event loop exception
!STACK 0
org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Failed to execute runnable (java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3777)
	at org.eclipse.swt.SWT.error(SWT.java:3695)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.runAsyncMessages(Synchronizer.java:136)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runAsyncMessages(Display.java:3800)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3425)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2384)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2348)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2200)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:495)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:288)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:490)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
Caused by: java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:370)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:446)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:399)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:387)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.registry.PropertyPagesRegistryReader.processPageElement(PropertyPagesRegistryReader.java:138)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.registry.PropertyPagesRegistryReader.readElement(PropertyPagesRegistryReader.java:181)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.registry.RegistryReader.readElements(RegistryReader.java:144)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.registry.RegistryReader.readExtension(RegistryReader.java:155)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.registry.RegistryReader.readRegistry(RegistryReader.java:176)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.registry.PropertyPagesRegistryReader.registerPropertyPages(PropertyPagesRegistryReader.java:207)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.dialogs.PropertyPageContributorManager.loadContributors(PropertyPageContributorManager.java:196)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.dialogs.PropertyPageContributorManager.<init>(PropertyPageContributorManager.java:82)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.dialogs.PropertyPageContributorManager.getManager(PropertyPageContributorManager.java:185)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.shutdown(Workbench.java:2747)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.busyClose(Workbench.java:923)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$15(Workbench.java:840)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$23.run(Workbench.java:1084)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:70)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.close(Workbench.java:1082)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchConfigurer.emergencyClose(WorkbenchConfigurer.java:165)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.jobs 4 2 2009-07-21 10:30:08.718
!MESSAGE An internal error occurred during: "Synchronizing Task List".
```
JETZT IS HACKE HIER!!!
Ich lade mir gerade jdk-1_5_0_14-windows-amd64.exe
und eclipse-SDK-3.5-win32-x86_64.zip runter. Ich Poste dann wie's war.


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2009)

Steht doch da:

```
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
```
Versuche es mal mit mehr mehr PermGenSpace, ich fahre Eclipse mit 256m PermGenSpace.

```
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m
-Xms256m
-Xmx1024m
```


----------



## nocturn (21. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Steht doch da:
> 
> ```
> java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
> ...


MaxPermSize=256m hab ich schon!
Ja mit -Xmx1024m will er ja nicht starten .


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2009)

```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256M
-framework
plugins\org.eclipse.osgi_3.4.3.R34x_v20081215-1030.jar
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m
-Xms256m
-Xmx1024m
-vm 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Sun\SDK\jdk\bin\javaw.exe
```
Probiers mal so


----------



## nocturn (21. Jul 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> ```
> -showsplash
> org.eclipse.platform
> --launcher.XXMaxPermSize
> ...



Hab ich schon. Er Läd eclipse gar nicht erst, weder Ganymede noch Galileo.
Er bringt immer (Wie schon gesagt: Error: -1) und dann den Inhalt der eclipse.ini.

Glaube mir, ich habe dein post ausführlich gelesen. Ich weis worauf du hinaus willst. Ich habe -XX:MaxPermSize=256m an X-Verschiedenen Orten hinterlegt!


----------



## nocturn (21. Jul 2009)

Problem gelöst.
Eclipse Galileo (3.5.0) x64-Bit Version läuft problemlos mit 3GB RAM auf Java JDK 1.5.0_14x64.
[CLOSED]

Was mich jetzt ärgert ist dass der Taskmanager die Speichergrößenangaben von Prozessen in KB ausgibt :lol:.


----------



## nocturn (15. Sep 2009)

Geht doch nicht.
Ich kann Jboss-Tools VPE nicht starten. 
https://jira.jboss.org/jira/browse/JBIDE-2720

Ich muss also die 32-Bit Version verwenden mit maximal 696mb ram!
Oder WindowsXP 32 installieren.


----------



## Vayu (16. Sep 2009)

das problem gibts doch schon lange, dass eclipse nicht über 696 kommt.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> das problem gibts doch schon lange, dass eclipse nicht über 696 kommt.


Hmm? Gibt's dafür einen Bug-Report? Von einem solchen Problem habe ich noch nichts gehört und bei mir läuft Eclipse problemlos mit 1.5 GiB.


----------



## Vayu (18. Sep 2009)

ich hab das noch nie anders hinbekommen. und hab davon auch schon oft bei "google" gelesen. mir hats bisher aber auch vollkommen ausgereicht, deswegen hab ich gar nicht weiter nachgeforscht


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2009)

Kenne dieses Problem nicht, Eclipse läuft bei mir mit 1 GiB.
Sowohl unter Windows XP/Vista als auch unter Ubuntu.
Wieviel RAM hast du denn, Vayu?


----------



## Vayu (18. Sep 2009)

4GB
WinVista 64Bit. Mein altes 32Bit war ein XP mit 2GB Ram


----------



## nocturne (18. Sep 2009)

Dito Vayo.
Win XP x64, 4GB.

Äm kannst du von JBossTools den VPE Editor sehen?
Screenshot: (http://planetjbpm.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/xforms-enabled.png)


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2009)

Das 696 MiB Problem scheint mit nur Windows Vista 64 Bit aufzutreten...

Ich könnte euch jetzt ein besseres OS empfehlen (SCNR), aber ich denke das ist wohl keine Option.


----------



## damien (21. Sep 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das 696 MiB Problem scheint mit nur Windows Vista 64 Bit aufzutreten...
> 
> Ich könnte euch jetzt ein besseres OS empfehlen (SCNR), aber ich denke das ist wohl keine Option.



Windows 7 ?


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2009)

damien hat gesagt.:


> Windows 7 ?


Nein, ich sagte doch "besseres OS" und nicht "grafisch aufgewertetes Vista" 

Nix für ungut, ich denke ich bin etwas polarisiert


----------



## damien (21. Sep 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Nein, ich sagte doch "besseres OS" und nicht "grafisch aufgewertetes Vista"
> 
> Nix für ungut, ich denke ich bin etwas polarisiert



 Windows 7 ist kein Vergleich zu Windows Vista (habe ich selbst nicht glauben wollen) ist aber wirklich so. Egal, back to topic.


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2009)

damien hat gesagt.:


> Windows 7 ist kein Vergleich zu Windows Vista (habe ich selbst nicht glauben wollen) ist aber wirklich so. Egal, back to topic.


Da hatte ich einen ganz anderen Eindruck, beide gleich lahm u.v.a.m 

Basiert ja beides auf Longhorn... MS will unbedingt vom Vista Image weg, da wird viel Marketing gemacht, und letzteres hat ja bekannterweise icht wirklich etwas mtider Realität zu tun.


----------



## Cody (25. Sep 2009)

Setz mal den Parameter für die VM über "-vmargs"

Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus:

```
-startup
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.200.v20090520.jar
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.0.200.v20090519
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
512m
-vm
D:/installed/Java/JDK_1.6.16_32bit/bin/javaw
-vmargs
-Xms512m
-Xmx1024m
```

Hab auch Vista 64Bit und wenn ich den VM-Parameter an das Ende setz dann passiert das gleiche wie bei Dir


----------

